# Gheenoe Transom Repair?



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Looking for any sugestions of what to use to replace old wood in transom. Im looking for something I can pick up localy in or around Pcola. Thanks


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/


----------

